# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  It's Easy ... being Green ....

## TheFridge

<p>Hot on the heels of the last Dapper Status report, Jane Weideman bring us the <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-January/000053.html">latest status</a> on the next version of Ubuntu, 6.04 (aka The Dapper Drake).</p>
<p>This new report shows how much the developers have gotten done over the past month. The short story is “less red, more green” on the report as people continue to knock out features and fixes for Dapper. This month is especially crucial, as the core team prepared to gather in London, England for a “<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprint_%28software_development%29">sprint</a>” in the beginning of February, where they will all meet in person and hack on the <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals">goals</a> for the the upcoming release. Development on Dapper will soon be concentrating on bugfixes and stability, as the team gets ready to deliver the first “long lived” Ubuntu release, with three years of support for desktops, and five years of support for servers.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

